# Jena 6



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Is this garbage getting as much publicity up there as it has down here? They've got shuttles around here heading to Jena, LA to protest this injustice. Maybe I am missing something but when you beat someone up you face the consequences....regardless if there were racial tensions. I don't see where color of skin gives you any right to take the law into your own hands....

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/law/09/19/jena.six/

*CNN) *-- A Louisiana appeals court ruled it was too early to consider a motion to release an black teenager who allegedly took part in beating up a white classmate in Jena, Louisiana, last year. 
Mychal Bell, 17, had his convictions vacated, but a court ruled it was "premature" to release the teen.









The Tuesday ruling is the latest turn in the racially charged saga of a group known as the Jena 6 -- six black teens initially charged with attempted murder after they allegedly knocked out classmate Justin Barker and stomped him during a school fight. Five of the teens were charged as adults.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

When it's more than 1 white kid on a minority student it's a hate crime.

When it's 6 minorities on a white kid, it's an illustration of how frustrations surface when the needs of the underprivileged and oppressed are ignored by white America.
Those black kids were just expressing their rage to a system that has imprisoned, held back, and marginalized the black male.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I have never heard this side of you Reverend Kozmo.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16885997/
JENA, La. - Traffic jammed the two-lane road leading into the tiny town of Jena early Thursday as thousands of demonstrators gathered in support of six black teens initially charged with attempted murder in the beating of a white classmate. 
The Rev. Al Sharpton said it could be the beginning of the 21st century's civil rights movement, one that would challenge disparities in the justice system. 
"You cannot have justice meted out based on who you are rather than what you did," Sharpton told CBS's "The Early Show" Thursday. 
ad_dap('250','300','&PG=NBCMSN&AP=1089');

http://www.masscops.com/forums/The six were charged a few months after the local prosecutor declined to charge three white high school students who hung nooses in a tree on their high school grounds. Five of the black teens were initially charged with attempted murder, but that charge was reduced to battery for all but one, who has yet to be arraigned; the sixth teen was charged as a juvenile. 
"This is the most blatant example of disparity in the justice system that we've seen," Sharpton said Thursday. "You can't have two standards of justice. We didn't bring race in it, those that hung the nooses brought the race into it." 
*'What a villainous act'
*District Attorney Reed Walters, breaking a long public silence, denied Wednesday that racism was involved. 
He said he didn't prosecute the students accused of hanging the nooses because he could find no Louisiana law under which they could be charged. "I cannot overemphasize what a villainous act that was. The people that did it should be ashamed of what they unleashed on this town," Walters said. 
In the beating case, he said, four of the defendants were of adult age under Louisiana law and the only juvenile charged as an adult, Mychal Bell, had a prior criminal record. 
*"This case has been portrayed by the news media as being about race," he said. "And the fact that it takes place in a small southern town lends itself to that portrayal. But it is not and never has been about race. It is about finding justice for an innocent victim and holding people accountable for their actions." *
The white teen who was beaten, Justin Barker, was knocked unconscious, his face badly swollen and bloodied, though he was able to attend a school function later that night. 
Bell, 16 at the time of the attack, is the only one of the "Jena Six" to be tried so far. He was convicted on an aggravated second-degree battery count that could have sent him to prison for 15 years, but the conviction was overturned last week when a state appeals court said he should not have been tried as an adult.

I agree with the DA.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I've got to disagree on this one, if white kids hang nooses where back kids sit, those white kids deserve every beating they get. Today, tomorrow, and forever.
The school should have expelled those white trash knuckle dragging inbred kids who thought a noose in a tree was funny and there would have been a lot less issue.
Of course it was about race and the racist DA is just playing cover his ass. If a white kid hangs a noose where black kids sit under a tree it ain't about peace, love, and harmony.
If the school chooses to to expel those same white kids for doing such a vile act, is it because they can't? or because they choose not to?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree with punishing the white kids from the school. Its an administrative issue. Or even charging them if they can. But, to have the black kids gang up 6 on 1 alleged innocent white kid to retaliate and kick the tar out of him. No, and now play the victim as if they are immune to punishment.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

SOT - you agree with resorting to savage violence for an obnoxious, insulting display of insensitivity? Thats the kind of world, or more especially; an America your comfortable with?
I do something that you find offensive, so you and 5 of your posse can beat me into submission?

Bar is right, punish, suspend, expel the kids that hung the noose, but defending those animals that ganged up on 1 kid? I cant believe what I'm reading.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Enlarge Photo AP

*Thousands rally in La. to support Jena 6*

AP - *20 minutes ago* JENA, La. - Thousands of chanting demonstrators filled the streets of this little Louisiana town Thursday in support of six black teenagers initially charged with attempted murder in the beating of a white classmate.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Seriously...these people caravaning down to La to show support should be ashamed of themselves.....condoning violence to handle problems. This reminds me of the OJ verdict when they showed members of the black community cheering. They knew he was a guilty murderer but it didn't matter, a black man got off and the victims were white. Ok now I now I am..t:


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

They shoud of left sooner, they could of stoped in Vegas with free OJ shirts on.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

The Jimmy Kimmel OJ Fan should go down there and mock every assinine word Al Sharpton speaks, "Yes! nice work dude, up high! come on, hell yeah!"


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

looks like it's "open season" on ****** :-(


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It is well past insensitive but multiple country miles. As well the kids got into fights back and forth, the white kids pulled the noose thing, the black kids started a small fight, the white kids then beat up one of the black kids, the the black kids beat up the white kid.

End of the day...treat all of them the same or don't do anything. The white kids even went so far as to threaten the black kids with a shotgun...no charges filed.

But yeah, sometimes in America you really have to bitch slap the hell out of the hopelessly racist...it's the only language they understand.



KozmoKramer said:


> SOT - you agree with resorting to savage violence for an obnoxious, insulting display of insensitivity? Thats the kind of world, or more especially; an America your comfortable with?
> I do something that you find offensive, so you and 5 of your posse can beat me into submission?
> 
> Bar is right, punish, suspend, expel the kids that hung the noose, but defending those animals that ganged up on 1 kid? I cant believe what I'm reading.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Its about two groups of kids that both did wrong. Whites were not charged (because there is no charge for noose hanging according to the DA) so when blacks were charged(with legitimate crime, assault or whatever)= how dare you it must be racism, and here we are......

Its a joke, the card has been pulled out yet again. Its not about an injustice its about unity and their further self segregation.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

I do remember watching a Dateline or 60 minutes on this issue about 6 months ago or so about the very segregrated town of Jena. That depicted a much deeper story referencing an incident of white on black fight where participants went uncharged. I agree some action had to be taken when the violence was going back and forth but the issue seems to be that officials picked the example unjustly. If I'm wrong and the noose is the only issue that would change my opinion. I'll try to find the tv investigation I'm referring to.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I will agree there was most likely previous animosity and more to the story than we will ever know but on the face it seems ridiculous.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Barbrady said:


> I will agree there was most likely previous animosity and more to the story than we will ever know but on the face it seems ridiculous.


Agreed.

http://boards.crimelibrary.com/showthread.php?t=285100&page=2


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*New nooses in Jena*

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/09/21/car.nooses/index.html

ALEXANDRIA, Louisiana (CNN) -- Authorities in Alexandria, Louisiana, arrested two people after nooses were seen hanging from the back of a red pickup Thursday night, the city's mayor told CNN.

Alexandria is less than an hour away from Jena, Louisiana, and was a staging area Thursday for protesters who went to the smaller town to demonstrate against the treatment of six black teens known as the "Jena 6" in racially charged incidents.

Police say the 18-year-old driver of the truck was charged with driving while intoxicated and inciting to riot and also may be charged with contributing to the delinquency of a minor -- the 16-year-old passenger.

Yeah no racism in the South anymore, not possible.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_Yeah no racism in the South anymore, not possible._

racism is only what they charge white people with.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Exactly, and why it is not about _fair_ "justice" its more about giving exception due to race.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It's sort of shocking how off base you guys are on this. The point is the black kids got charged with just about every crime in the book and the white kids got charged with....nothing.

The white kid that got his ass beat threatened some of the black kids with a shotgun, one of the black kids took it away from him...and then what...the back kid got charged with .....stealing a shotgun. 
Maye up here only whites get charged with hate crimes but down there, they more than make up for it going well the other way to let the whites do what they want. So yeah you guys are right, the whites have been getting quite a few exceptions for race on this one...so I think all a lot of people want is equal treatment. Treat them ALL the same, or just consider it a bunch of dumb kids doing dumb stuff.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I am shocked too, what charges should the whites face? I am all for it if there was a crime committed but I don't see one. Not from Louisiana law apparently. The DA said he could not find one. The one ****** that pointed the gun was allegedly defending himself from 6 (there is two sides to ever story we can never be certain; I am sure there were witnesses that helped put the six behind bars).....and then got his ass stomped....literally. Then, took his shotgun but brought it to the police station. Still larceny, sorry. 

My point has been they ARE being treated ALL the same. The whites face school administrative discipline as no crime was committed. The one remaining black still faces legitimate crimes. Who gives a flying fck if there were racial name calling ....from both parties mind you. The white kid is still the victim whether he deserved the beat down or not. But, no one from the NAACP acknowledges that.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Judge denies request to free Jena teen

43 minutes ago

JENA, La. - A judge on Friday denied a request to release a teenager whose arrest in the beating of a white classmate sparked this week's civil rights protest in Louisiana. Mychal Bell's request to be freed while an appeal is being reviewed was rejected at a juvenile court hearing, effectively denying him any chance at immediate bail, a person familiar with the case told The Associated Press. The person spoke on condition of anonymity because juvenile court proceedings are closed. 
Earlier, Bell's mother emerged from the hearing in tears, refusing to comment.
Bell, 17, was convicted of aggravated second-degree battery, which could have led to 15 years in prison. But his conviction was thrown out by a state appeals court that said he could not be tried on the charge as an adult because he was 16 at the time of the beating.
"This is why we did not cancel the march," said the Rev. Al Sharpton, an organizer of Thursday's rally along with the Rev. Jesse Jackson and the NAACP. "When they overturned Mychal's conviction, everyone said we won."
Jackson said in an interview Friday that federal intervention is needed to protect Bell's rights. Sharpton said he has scheduled meetings in Washington with congressional leaders to discuss the Jena Six case.
At a separate closed hearing Friday, a judge refused a request from defense attorneys to remove Judge J.P. Mauffray Jr. from Bell's case, said John Jenkins, father of one of Bell's co-defendants.
Defense lawyers have complained that Mauffray set a high bail for Bell - $90,000 - prior to his conviction in the Barker beating. Mauffray had cited Bell's criminal record, which included juvenile arrests for battery and damage to property, in setting the bail.
On Thursday, the case drew thousands of protesters to this tiny central Louisiana town to rally against what they see as a double standard of justice for blacks and whites. The march was one of the biggest civil rights demonstrations in years.
The case dates to August 2006, when a black Jena High School student asked the principal whether blacks could sit under a shade tree that was a frequent gathering place for whites. He was told yes. But nooses appeared in the tree the next day.
Three white students were suspended but not criminally prosecuted. LaSalle Parish District Attorney Reed Walters has said he could find no state law covering the act.
The incident was followed by fights between blacks and whites that culminated in the attack on Justin Barker, who was knocked unconscious on school grounds. According to court testimony, his face was swollen and bloodied, but he was able to attend a school function that night.
Five of the teens were originally charged with attempted second-degree murder - charges that have since been reduced for four of them. The sixth was booked as a juvenile on sealed charges.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070921/ap_on_re_us/jena_six_protest


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

...and still its not fair...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Authorities Probe White Supremacist Web Site Calling for Lynching of 'Jena Six'*

Sunday, September 23, 2007









*JENA, La. - The FBI is reviewing a white supremacist Web site that purports to list the addresses of five of the six black teenagers accused of beating a white student in the small town of Jena and "essentially called for their lynching," an agency spokeswoman said.*
Sheila Thorne, an agent in the FBI's New Orleans office, said Saturday that authorities were reviewing whether the site breaks any federal laws. She said the FBI had "gathered intelligence on the matter," but declined to further explain how the agency got involved.
The Web site features a swastika, frequent use of racial slurs, a mailing address in Roanoke, Virginia, and phone numbers purportedly for some of the teens' families "in case anyone wants to deliver justice." That page is dated Thursday.

Click here for photos.

The Rev. Al Sharpton said in a statement Saturday that some of the families have received "almost around the clock calls of threats and harassment," and called on Louisiana Gov. Kathleen Blanco to intervene.
A Blanco spokeswoman said the governor had asked law enforcement - primarily state police - to investigate.
"These people need more than an investigation. They need protection," the Rev. Jesse Jackson said. He said his organization would be in touch with President Bush's nominee for attorney general, Michael Mukasey.

"This is a test for the disposition of the Department of Justice to serve as an intervenor and a deterrent" to hate crimes and discrimination, Jackson said. He said federal marshals should protect the families.
Carolas Purvis, whose number was among three listed on the Web site, said she did not feel in danger. Purvis is the aunt of Bryant Purvis, who has yet to be arraigned. She said she has received a number of calls, some from people who say nothing, others to let her know that her number had been put on the site. One, Friday night, used a racial slur to her young son, she said.
A dispatcher for the LaSalle Parish Sheriff's Department said no one in the office Saturday could say whether any threats had been reported.
Of the two other numbers listed as "active" on the Web site, one was not answered Saturday; the other yielded a constant busy signal.
On Thursday, thousands of demonstrators marched in a civil rights demonstration in support of the so-called Jena 6. The six black teens were arrested after a December attack on a white student - the culmination of fights between blacks and whites.
Of the six teens arrested, five initially were charged with attempted second-degree murder; charges for four have been reduced as they were arraigned. Charges against the sixth teen, booked as a juvenile, are sealed.
Mychal Bell is the only one to have been tried so far. A state appeals court recently threw out his conviction for aggravated second-degree battery, saying he couldn't be tried as an adult. He remained in jail pending an appeal.
William A. "Bill" White, listed as the Web site's editor and commander of the American National Socialist Workers Party, did not immediately answer an e-mail to his address. Calls to one of the two William Whites listed in Roanoke were not answered; the other said he was not involved with the site.
Blanco said Saturday that harassing families involved in the case "cannot and will not be tolerated."
"Public attacks on private citizens done out of ignorance and hatred is appalling, and anyone who stoops to such unspeakable persecution will be investigated and subject to the full penalty of law," she said in a statement.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,297731,00.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Jena 6 defendant released on bail

By DOUG SIMPSON, Associated Press Writer Fri Sep 28,

JENA, La. - Mychal Bell exited the courthouse, free for the first time in 10 months. He was cheered by a crowd that included the Rev. Al Sharpton. 
But Bell's case is far from over: he's due back in court next week.
The prosecution of Bell, one of the black teenagers known as the Jena Six, led to a massive civil rights demonstration last week, bringing activists Sharpton, the Rev. Jesse Jackson and Martin Luther King III to this tiny central Louisiana town.
Bell was released on $45,000 bail Thursday after the prosecutor dropped an attempt to try the 17-year-old as an adult on charges of aggravated second-degree battery in the beating of a white classmate.
He is scheduled to return to the courthouse Tuesday, his lawyer said, for the first hearing in his prosecution as a juvenile.
"Tonight Mychal can go home. But Mychal is not out of the juvenile process," Sharpton said Thursday, standing next to Bell at a news conference in front of the courthouse.
District Attorney Reed Walters' decision to abandon adult charges means that Bell, who had faced a maximum of 15 years in prison on his aggravated second-degree battery conviction last month, instead could be held only until he turns 21 if he is found guilty in juvenile court.
Bell is among six black Jena High School students arrested in December after a beating that left Justin Barker, a white student, unconscious and bloody. Four of the defendants were 17 at the time, which made them adults under Louisiana law.
Those four and Bell, who was 16, were initially charged with attempted murder. Walters has said he sought to have Bell tried as an adult because he already had a criminal record, and because he believed Bell instigated the attack.
The charges were dropped to aggravated second-degree battery in four of the cases. One defendant has yet to be arraigned. The sixth defendant's case is sealed in juvenile court.
Bell's conviction in adult court was thrown out this month by the state 3rd Circuit Court of Appeal, which said juveniles could not be tried as adults on battery charges. That decision led to Bell's release.
Walters initially said he would appeal the decision. On Thursday, he said he changed his mind because it was in the best interest of the victim and his family to allow Bell to be charged as a juvenile.
"They are on board with what I decided," Walters said at a news conference.
Sharpton and other critics accuse Walters, who is white, of prosecuting blacks more harshly than whites. They note that he did not file charges against three white teens suspended from the high school over allegations they hung nooses in a tree on campus not long before fights between blacks and whites, including the attack on Barker.
"He never should have been jailed on this basis in the first place," Jackson said in a telephone interview after Bell's release. "To try a juvenile as an adult knowingly is child abuse and prosecutorial misconduct. The charges leveled by the district attorney and the high bond set by the judge were oppressive and filled with malicious intent."
The Congressional Black Caucus is asking the Justice Department to investigate possible civil rights violations in the case.
"This shocking case has focused national and international attention on what appears to be an unbelievable example of the separate and unequal justice that was once commonplace in the Deep South," the group of 43 lawmakers said in a letter to Acting Attorney General Peter Keisler.

Justice Department spokesman Brian Roehrkasse said the department has been monitoring the case and is investigating allegations of threats against the students and their families. 
"Since these investigations are ongoing, the department cannot comment any further," Roehrkasse said. 
Last week, Sharpton and Jackson led an estimated 20,000 to 25,000 protesters in Jena, which has a population of about 2,800. 
Walters called the national attention on the small town a "trauma that has been brought upon us." 
He also defended his decision not to seek charges against the white students in the hanging the nooses. He said the act was "abhorrent and stupid," but not a crime. 
"There's no crime to charge them with," he said. "It is simply not a crime." 
___ Associated Press writer Sam Hananel in Washington contributed to this report.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070928/ap_on_re_us/jena_six


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

SOT said:


> I've got to disagree on this one, if white kids hang nooses where back kids sit, those white kids deserve every beating they get. Today, tomorrow, and forever.
> The school should have expelled those white trash knuckle dragging inbred kids who thought a noose in a tree was funny and there would have been a lot less issue.
> Of course it was about race and the racist DA is just playing cover his ass. If a white kid hangs a noose where black kids sit under a tree it ain't about peace, love, and harmony.
> If the school chooses to to expel those same white kids for doing such a vile act, is it because they can't? or because they choose not to?


BINGO!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

....was his name O!

We want fair treatment right? Well, Cooter, Cletus, and Jethro didn't go around hitting on any one. And oh, by-the-way there was no proof that these boys were the ones hanging the nooses. Get it? Read the attached article its from Wikipedia so you know its the truth. ...It is interesting though.

I completely agree that IF the white boys did some of that stuff they should be charged with disorderly at school, or assault by pointing a gun....something. And yes, I agree expelled. But, it appears the black boys (they could be innocent too) trumped up the violence by tooling on lone ******. That is why they were in the mess. Is that fair? Yes, you can't go around hitting folk. Did ****** deserve it? Probably, but he is still the victim.

The logic behind this alleged unfair justice is ridiculous. We are in the wrong, but, we ain't going down alone. So even though we got the better of ****** we shouldn't be punished because......we are a minority. Well they weren't the minority beating up on Cooter stain that day. Is it really about fair justice or is it about beating a charge because the DA and victim are white?

If you are condoning what the black boys are alleged to have done you do not believe in fair justice but preferential justice instead. Peace out.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jena_Six
</IMG>


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mychal Bell of the `Jena 6' Back in Jail*

Oct 12, 5:47 AM (ET)

By MARY FOSTER

 

NEW ORLEANS (AP) - A judge decided the fight that thrust a teenager into the center of a civil rights controversy violated his probation for a previous conviction and ordered the boy back to jail, the teen's attorney said. 
Mychal Bell, who along with five other black teenagers is accused of beating a white classmate, had gone to juvenile court in Jena on Thursday expecting another routine hearing, said Carol Powell Lexing, one of his attorneys. 
Instead, state District Judge J.P. Mauffrey Jr. sentenced Bell to 18 months in jail on two counts of simple battery and two counts of criminal destruction of property, Lexing said. 
"We are definitely going to appeal this," she said. "We'll continue to fight." 
Bell had been hit with those charges before the Dec. 4 attack on classmate Justin Barker. Details on the previous charges, which were handled in juvenile court, were unclear. 
Mauffrey, reached at his home Thursday night, had no comment. 
"He's locked up again," Marcus Jones said of his 17-year-old son. "No bail has been set or nothing. He's a young man who's been thrown in jail again and again, and he just has to take it." 
After the attack on Barker, Bell was originally charged with attempted murder, but the charges were reduced and he was convicted of battery. An appeals court threw that conviction out, saying Bell should not have been tried as an adult on that charge. 
Racial tensions began rising in August 2006 in Jena after a black student sat under a tree known as a gathering spot for white students. Three white students later hung nooses from the tree. They were suspended but not prosecuted. 
More than 20,000 demonstrators gathered last month in the small central Louisiana town to protest what they perceive as differences in how black and white suspects are treated. The case has drawn the attention of civil rights activists including the Revs. Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson. 
Sharpton reacted swiftly upon learning Bell was back in jail Thursday. 
"We feel this was a cruel and unusual punishment and is a revenge by this judge for the Jena Six movement," said Sharpton, who helped organize the protest held Sept. 20, the day Bell was originally supposed to be sentenced. 
Bell's parents were also ordered to pay all court costs and witness costs, Sharpton said. 
"I don't know what we're going to do," Jones said. "I don't know how we're going to pay for any of this. I don't know how we're going to get through this." 
Bell and the other five defendants have been charged in the attack on Barker, which left him unconscious and bleeding with facial injuries. According to court testimony, he was repeatedly kicked by a group of students at the high school. 
Barker was treated for three hours at an emergency room but was able to attend a school function that evening, authorities have said. 
Bell, Robert Bailey Jr., Carwin Jones, Bryant Purvis and Theo Shaw were all initially charged - as adults - with attempted second-degree murder and conspiracy to commit the same. A sixth defendant was charged in the case as a juvenile. 
Bell, who was 16 at the time, was convicted in June of aggravated second-degree battery and conspiracy to commit that crime. LaSalle Parish prosecutor Reed Walters reduced the charges just before the trial. Since then, both of those convictions were dismissed and tossed back to juvenile court, where they now are being tried. 
Charges against Bailey, 18, Jones, 19, and Shaw, 18, have been reduced to aggravated second-degree battery. Purvis, 18, has not yet been arraigned. ---

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20071012/D8S7K6680.html


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> "No bail has been set or nothing. He's a young man who's been thrown in jail again and again, and he just has to take it."


Lol, yeah no bail because he violated his probation....duh. This punk has proven he belongs behind bars....and yes....he has to take it. Tough shit.


----------

